

Show HN: Quotescube - Your daily dose of quotes - bharani_m
http://quotescube.com/

======
kevinpacheco
The first thing I saw was a truncated quote. <http://i.imgur.com/3Seye.png>

The complete version: "Make a pact with yourself today to not be defined by
your past. Instead, shake things up today! Live through today. Don’t just
exist through it - _live_ through it!"

~~~
bharani_m
Will fix it shortly. Thanks for pointing out.

